# Adaptador RS323 - USB



## joecuervo (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola, si los que estuvieron en la Master Conference de Microchip en Argentina, sabrán de cuál adaptador estoy hablando. Es el que venía con el Kit. Lo tuve un tiempo largo tirado, hasta que finalmente decidí probarlo. Como era lógico, Windows detectó el la plaquita, el hardware, pero sin reconocerlo. El circuito tiene dos micros, el principal es la aplicación específica de Microchip para este adaptador, el MCP2200. De este micro pude descargar los Dirvers e instalarlos para que Windows Xp no me genere conflictos. Pero la placa tambien tiene un segundo micro, el XDS560 de Texas Instruments. La cuestión es que luego de dar muchas vueltas, no consigo el Driver para este micro, casi todos los sitios me terminan llevando a la página de TI, pero luego dentro no lo encuentro. 

La cuestión es que estuve averiguando en muchos lados, e incluso otros foros, y parece ser que aún con los drivers de este micro instalados, el dispositivo genera conflictos, tal parece ser que hay un famoso archivo xds560.sys bastante problemático. Pero yo ni siquiera lo tengo, asi que estoy en la nada.




Quisiera saber si alguien más que tiene este Adaptador consiguió los Drivers y lo pudo hacer andar correctamente. Es verdad que la ficha macho Rs232 en realidad está mal conectadas las salidas?? tambien hay una serie de pines: Tx, Rx, JO, etc..., cuales hay que puentiar, o no??, Bueno, si alguien me ayuda, le agradecería mucho. Saludos.


----------

